# Who to believe?



## nicky_nacky_noo (Oct 12, 2012)

We've started our 5th attempt (3rd DE) and hubby got the call to come in tomorrow for 3 day transfer. Does that mean that the one real contender isn't expected to do well? 

When I did OE at the same hospital they strongly suggested I wait til 5 days as blastocysts have more chance of success, therefore if they don't get to 5 days in the lab they won't make it in me.

Who do I believe?! 

Just worried that I'm going for a transfer and it's doomed before I start? Help!


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

I think a lot depends on the consultant on decision making that day as some feel you're best off waiting whilst  others say the embryo will do best in natural environment.

My last cycle we had a  2 day transfer of a B/C grade embryo which was totally devastating news at the time as on all our previous cycles we'd made it to 5 day blastocysts with at least 1 grade A embryo. However that "disasterous cycle" gave us a baby and has changed our world in a way we most definitely hadn't dreamt would actually happen given the start.

Trust the clinic and get your positive excited head on - tomorrow may well be the start of the best part of your journey yet


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Honey,

Please don't worry, stress can be one of the worst things for IVF !! My first cycle I had two day 3 embies transferred & got my DD. On my second cycle, they transferred two day 3 embies and froze the third. I got a BFN but when I returned for my FET I got my DS.
Having spoken to my clinic, they say that at day 5 it is very clear which are the best embies, whereas less so at day 3. I guess this is why they got it wrong my 2nd time & I had to go back for an FET    It is also thought to be better in you than in a dish, and even poor embies have recovered enough after transfer to make it. Mostly it's a numbers game. At my clinic, if you look like you will have 6 or more embies at day 3 they will go on to blast, any less and you risk ending up with none to transfer at day 5 due to fall-off. 
How many eggs did you get ? How many fertilised ?

Bundles x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

I am currently pregnant with my fifth child all f which were day 3 transfers!!

Good luck!  

CLP


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi bundles,

There were 12 eggs, 5 were immature, another 2 didn't fertilise. That left us with 5. 2 didn't progress and 2 had problems with egg, so in the end we had 1 left for our 3 day transfer. I was a bit sad as I'd been hoping for a few frosties after such a high collection.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just wanted to say I'm sorry to hear your numbers weren't as expected, I had 2 disappointing donor cycles and it hits you hard as to kind of expect great numbers 

Donor cycle 1 I got 4 eggs, 2 fert but 1 abnormally so had a set 2dt 

Donor cycle 2 I got 11 eggs, 5 mature, 4 fert and had a 2dt again as they weren't looking amazing but I did get pregnant that cycle 

Good luck! Xx


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Lilly. I'm so grateful to the donor, it was an amazing thing to do, but it was my own expectations that have made me feel disappointed. Got start of AF, so I know it hasn't worked   I thought I'd get a bit closer to test date though!


----------

